# Stanley low knob interchangeability...



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

I paid a premium on eBay for this Stanley No. 7c Type 11. The knob WAS spectacular. Unfortunately, see pictures below for how it arrived.

The seller has been great about it and is paying for a replacement I find. I may just buy another, lesser prestine plane for parts, pull and gently restore the knob as about the same money as purchasing the knob alone. (As I always do, trying to get the greatest value from the purchase for seller and myself.)

My question is in regards to interchangeability of low knobs between sizes. (I wish there were a source for this on the internet. If there is I can't find it.) Someone check my math... I verified No. 6 and 7 share the same knob (I have the No. 6). I have read that the No. 8 is larger. Not sure about No. 5. 

Please advise on the No. 5 and 8 knob interchangeability on a No. 7. Thanks!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Bummer deal, that was a nice looking knob too. The Stanley handle kit #3 says it will fit a 5, 6 or 7. The knobs in this kit are plastic and the knob is a high style. I'm only mentioning this because the description says it will fit the 5, 6 and 7's. That leads me to believe that the 5, 6, and 7 original knobs are interchangeagle as well. Give me a bit and I will go out to my shop and see if knobs from a 5 will fit on a 7. Here's the link to the Stanley knobs just so you can read the description. Stanley Kit 2 Large Bailey Plane Handles 1-12-701 - Amazon.com

The high knob started with type 12 and the 11 type style is good to down around 6....I think type 5 got rid of the bead around the base. You could check Rex Mill for that.

edit: OK, had a chance to check some things. The 5, 6 and 7 low knobs do interchange. On the ones of mine that I checked they are even the same size outwardly. My 8 is a type 12 and has a high knob but the mount is the same for that size too. Also, now that I think about this, I'll bet they are lumping the 5, 6 and 7's together because the kit includes the tote toe screw. Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just checked my restoration table.

The low knob on my No. 5, 6, and 8 are the same height and diameter. The height is more important to be able to use the same screw and nut. Adot45 confirms the No. 7 is the same as the No. 6, so we have consistent between 5, 6, 7 and 8.

I can turn a knob easily, but not right now, too many Xmas gifts in the queue.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I doubt that this happened in shipping because I have the same problem with a plane I’ve had since 1977. The knob was always coming lose and instead of tightening the screw, I was twisting the knob. I’m sure twisting it was not the best thing, but I think it would have done the same thing by tightening the screw just not as fast.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> I doubt that this happened in shipping because I have the same problem with a plane I’ve had since 1977. The knob was always coming lose and instead of tightening the screw, I was twisting the knob. I’m sure twisting it was not the best thing, but I think it would have done the same thing by tightening the screw just not as fast.


Twisting the knob or tightening the screw would likely have a similar effect.

In the low knob design, there is no ring around the foot of the knob, so easier for this to crack with use, which is why Stanley eventually added the ring into the casting, although this was after changing to a high knob and then people complaining about the knob failures.

The knob could have been cracked, it could have been forces during shipping, too many factors. Sad, it was a nice piece of rosewood.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

the different sizes has more to do with vintage than size. So you may find a type 5 #8 is different than a type 11 #8 (I use "may" and just picked some type numbers). Also remember Stanley used up what stock they had, so its not uncommon to find a type 12 with a low knob. Was it changed after it left the factory? Maybe? Or was it like that from the factory?

Moral of the story, if its a user, and the screw is long (or short) enough, the knob will work. If you want to match the original the only safe way is to measure.


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Twisting the knob or tightening the screw would likely have a similar effect.
> 
> In the low knob design, there is no ring around the foot of the knob, so easier for this to crack with use, which is why Stanley eventually added the ring into the casting, although this was after changing to a high knob and then people complaining about the knob failures.
> 
> The knob could have been cracked, it could have been forces during shipping, too many factors. Sad, it was a nice piece of rosewood.


Yeah, still makes me sick. Everything else was removed for shipping, but the knob was left on. That's a heavy hunk of iron and the sparse packing had compressed enough that the plane was just floating around the box by the time it arrived. The knob didn't have a chance. I know the seller felt bad.

A good example why a knob should never be left on in shipping.


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

Sleeper said:


> I doubt that this happened in shipping because I have the same problem with a plane I’ve had since 1977. The knob was always coming lose and instead of tightening the screw, I was twisting the knob. I’m sure twisting it was not the best thing, but I think it would have done the same thing by tightening the screw just not as fast.


I have the before pics. I know the seller didn't do it--good folks, and I sure didn't. That's a hundred-year-old knob. Anyway ....


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Bummer deal, that was a nice looking knob too. The Stanley handle kit #3 says it will fit a 5, 6 or 7. The knobs in this kit are plastic and the knob is a high style. I'm only mentioning this because the description says it will fit the 5, 6 and 7's. That leads me to believe that the 5, 6, and 7 original knobs are interchangeagle as well. Give me a bit and I will go out to my shop and see if knobs from a 5 will fit on a 7. Here's the link to the Stanley knobs just so you can read the description. Stanley Kit 2 Large Bailey Plane Handles 1-12-701 - Amazon.com
> 
> The high knob started with type 12 and the 11 type style is good to down around 6....I think type 5 got rid of the bead around the base. You could check Rex Mill for that.
> 
> edit: OK, had a chance to check some things. The 5, 6 and 7 low knobs do interchange. On the ones of mine that I checked they are even the same size outwardly. My 8 is a type 12 and has a high knob but the mount is the same for that size too. Also, now that I think about this, I'll bet they are lumping the 5, 6 and 7's together because the kit includes the tote toe screw. Hope this helps, Dave


Extremely helpful, thank you!


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> I just checked my restoration table.
> 
> The low knob on my No. 5, 6, and 8 are the same height and diameter. The height is more important to be able to use the same screw and nut. Adot45 confirms the No. 7 is the same as the No. 6, so we have consistent between 5, 6, 7 and 8.
> 
> I can turn a knob easily, but not right now, too many Xmas gifts in the queue.


Thanks, really appreciate you looking into it! So nice to have a source like this board to go to with questions of this nature.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I can be packed well enough without disassembly if one is careful. When I bought a #8 on eBay it arrived fully assembled, but the fellow selling it could've fired it to my house with a cannon the way he packed it. I think there was an entire Sunday newspaper in there and some bubblewrap.


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> ... it could've fired it to my house with a cannon the way he packed it.


Lol

Wonder how much that would cost?


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought this old No. 5 Bailey plane off of eBay and it’s been lost in the mail for two weeks. The box was a little beat up and when I open it the plane was on the bottom with the knob pressed up against the corner with no damage


----------



## tailwagger (Nov 21, 2013)

Sleeper said:


> I bought this old No. 5 Bailey plane off of eBay and it’s been lost in the mail for two weeks. The box was a little beat up and when I open it the plane was on the bottom with the knob pressed up against the corner. I immediately thought of you, but it was in good shape with no damage what so ever. They had all this nice bubble wrap but instead of actually wrapping it in the wrap they laid one piece on the bottom and stuffed the rest on top.
> Well it somehow made without damage and only reinforces my thought that your damage was not caused during shipping


Okay, just curious then... what's your theory? 

I can already see problems with your comparison right off the bat...
1) A No. 7 is nearly twice as heavy as a No. 5. 
2) And yours came with the frog and irons attached, which would have take some of the beating. As in original post, mine shipped with only the knob attached.
3) Mine didn't have bubble wrap or cushion wrap as yours did.
4) One shipment is not enough sample size to be significant for analysis. Of course poorly packaged items can arrive without significant damage. I never argued that. In fact, I'm not sure why there is an argument about this at all. A crappy thing happened. No reason to kick a guy when he's down.

But whatever. I've moved on from this.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Oops! Sounds like I offended you, Sorry just trying to help. I don’t have anything more to say to you.


----------

